# mossberg or savage??looking for some thoughts



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Looking to purchase a wally world rifle and scope combo.... not wanting to spend a pile of money on a new rifle jus need something to get the job done and not have to worry about beating a expensive rifle up. What's some opinions on which would better to buy out of the Mossberg or savage rifles thing about the 30-06 just want to know what everyone thinks? !


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

Both are good guns and will kill deer for years


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Save on the rifle and use the savings to get a nice scope. Neither are bad rifles.


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

+1 on the scope.most combo scopes are crap


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah I the main diff I have an issue with is one having a clip and one have to b e loaded and unloaded thru the action..... the money diff isn't much different in these two but I was also looking at the remingtons.. I use to have a cheap gray stock 30-06 and loved it. But it was kinda heavy so that's y I've been looking at the moss. And savage they desktop b alil bit lighter.


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Seem to b alil lighter.... not desktop lol auto spell on my phone sorry


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

cain said:


> +1 on the scope.most combo scopes are crap


Yeah...interestingly enough, it's kind of like the hull/motor issue. There's a reason motors are really expensive and hulls usually aren't.

Outlaw, have you fired either of these rifles before? Have you looked at used rifles? I got a steal on a (real) Model70 Featherweight 30-06 a couple of years ago.

My greatest regret now is not having gotten a nicer scope when I bought it. Also, it is nice to have the chance to carry and shoot one before you buy. 

Best of luck with the process. Peace.

Edit: Just my personal preference, but I don't care for hunting rifles with clips. Again, just a personal preference.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got the Savage Axis/edge. It's the rifle/scope combo you're talking about and I love it. 
I did a lot of looking before I bought it. Compared it to the mossberg and Remington and I think I made the right choice. Love the clip feature, scope is ok at best. 
Got it at Scott's around Christmas last year for $300 and change out the door. 
Love it and now working on a scope that'll cost more than my rifle and bow combined.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine's a 270 for the record.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Heard and read nothing but good reviews about the Savage Axis.. Tack driver right out of the box.. Buds has them going for $272 right now and I'm gonna pick one up in .243 for the old lady


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Walmart has them for 267. Thats no scope.does anyone know how the 308up compares to a 30-06?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Which Wally??


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

I've bn looking at the one in pace


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Did you happen to notice if they had a .243 in stock? Id call up there but half the time they don't know what they're talking about and I don't wanna waste a trip there


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I spent last sat. siting in a savage with the accu trigger,.270 cal,came from walmart in crestview gun/scope combo,and I must say it shot very well.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

outlaw1 said:


> Walmart has them for 267. Thats no scope.does anyone know how the 308up compares to a 30-06?


I doubt a deer would notice a difference .

'06 ammo would be a little easier to find with more options though .


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey Idk about them having a 243 in the axis but the one in the case I was looking at was a 308 and I asked about other calib. And he said they should have all them in stock. Buuuuttt as u said most of them have no ideal if they don't go look so.....


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Savage is a better gun hands down. Agree with the combo scope suggestions. Save $ and by a low end leupold or see if you can find a used one for a good deal.


----------



## jdrph270 (Jul 19, 2009)

I would go with the Savage with accutrigger. Really the only diff. between the 06 and 308 is that the 308 is short action rifle vs. 06 long action and 06 will seat heavier loads 180gr up better. Mine is loaded for the 180gr nosler partition for those crummy crop destroying piggs. Dont go cheap on optics, look for Nikon, Leupold or zeiss conquest etc. and you will have a rig that will last you a life time if u take care of it.


----------



## Tazz94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Savage is the way to go. Good affordable scope is Nikon Prostaff- I like the 3006, but if only hunting south Win 270. Inexpensive and accurate.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I would not trade my savage for anything, saving up now for an axis in .308 . Tack driver out of the box. You would not believe the groups my daughter shot out of my .270,and it was her first 3 shots with a high-power rifle.They are quality,and the accu-trigger is AWESOME!


----------



## Tazz94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Why a 308? I have always liked 3006 or 7 MM over the 308. I do like the accu-trigger on the savage. I have a Ruger 204-in the savage amazing little gun that can touch group (and it is a small hole) at 175yrds...


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

The 308 is the best deer caliber ever made! I looked it up and it's a fact....

Ok....maybe it's not a fact but I really really like em :thumbup:


----------



## fishinman06 (Oct 1, 2007)

I got the savage edge in 308.. like stated above its a take driver. Agree on it needing a better scope but good gun right out of box..


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

Two seasons ago, I bought the Savage 111 rifle and Bushnell scope combo package for $399 out the door. Since I didn't know if I was going to enjoy hunting, I decided to go this route and not spend a fortune needlessly. I was VERY please with the rifle but the scope was so-so.

Last year, I bought the best scope I could afford. I wanted a Leupold and the sales rep suggested I look at others just to see which was the brightest and most clear for my eyes. I ended up buying a Zeiss Conquest RZ 600 3x9x40. In hindsight, I wish I hadn't paid the extra $$$ for that reticle, but I still LOVE the scope. All I can say is optics is where you want to spend the cash. The Savage rifle will NOT disappoint you, but the optics will extend your hunting time by allowing you to see in low light. I can easily hunt another 10 minutes at night with my Zeiss over that Busnell.

I've only shot 3 deer in my life. I give full credit for deer #2 to the improved optics. It allowed me to see and shoot a deer which otherwise I would have never known was there.

Scoots


----------



## SSGT. S. (Jan 14, 2012)

i have a mossberg 100 atr 30-06 with a scope, sling and its got a top fed mag and fluted barrel for $300

my # is 850 602 2224, Ryan


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Both will do fine but I like the savage better.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I think Savage makes a more accurate rifle, out of the box, than Mossberg. I also believe that both are great rifles for the money. I don't think you can go wrong with either of them.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Don't let anyone talk you out of 30 06 killed more critters than any other cal. Every store to include country stores stock bullets.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Don't let anyone talk you out of 30 06 killed more critters than any other cal. Every store to include country stores stock bullets.


+1 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

No brainer.... Savage all the way. Nothing wrong with the Mossberg but the Savage IS going to be accurate, have better re-sale value and there's a ton of accessories for them.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Speaking of resale value i think it was mentioned on page 1 but what about hitting up a pawn shop? alot of the time you can find the same gun perhaps with a nicer optic for a little less money. Also i don't much care for walmart. the guys who sell guns tend to know them a little better than the clerks at walmart.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I like the Savage with the Accu trigger, very nice, buy w/o the scope and get a Redfield made in the Leupold factory w their lifetime warranty for $169, you will have a great rifle no matter the caliber, I do have a .308 preference and am sighted in w 180gr. Only problem with most Walmart guns is the do not have a removable *Mag* and that is my preference by far rather than cycling the gun empty.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

I love Savage, but I bought a Mossberg 4x4 in 30.06 the first year they came out, I loved the skeleton stock. I put a $75 used Swift scope I got from eBay on it, and took it to the range. I'm an ok shot, not great, and that sucker was punching groups in triple touches, all shots touching @ 100yds.....the old timers at the range were in shock, as was I. Took the biggest piggie to date with that rifle up @ Brian Daniel's place in Camden. I traded it when I first moved down here for a fixer-up 1967 Starcraft v-hull another PFF member had. I hope he's had as good of luck with it as I had. That said, IMO Savage is a much better built rifle and the warranty is the best. I don't think you would go wrong with either one, and at this price point, I wouldn't spend too much time on it...both rifles will group a grapefruit @ 100yds, easy...with a cheap scope and factory ammo......what else ya need around here? Go with the best price you can find....I miss that rifle, tired of babying my A-bolt .270, worried I might nick it or scratch this or that....that Mossberg was a tough SOB and with the skeleton stock, light as a feather...hell of a kick in 30.06 .....good luck-Clay


----------



## RabbitHunter (Dec 17, 2011)

*Savage/remington core-lokt 165*

I would go with the Savage... I purchased a used savage in 1989 and the gun can drive nails today! If you can get a Remington I urge you to go that route. But if you have to pick between the Mossberg and the Savage go with the Savage and some Remington Core-lokts, you will load the box up!:thumbsup: Remington or Winchester shells will shoot great in the gun. Allot of people go out and spend all this moning on ballastic shells, and it dont take that at all to kill a deer. Besides allot of the hunters don't shoot but 50 yards so I never understood why they shoot ballastic tips. Me I shot my deer in the neck 100/200 yards with my Remington and my trusty Core-lokt oh and my Simmons 44 MAG scope!


----------

